
Indoor Mapping Data Format - davidkhess
https://register.apple.com/resources/imdf/
======
davidkhess
Some more context and background here:

[https://blog.safe.com/2018/10/indoor-mapping-ios-
imdf/](https://blog.safe.com/2018/10/indoor-mapping-ios-imdf/)

